# Transferring submitted ITA from China to NZ



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Dear All,

Would like to find out if any one has done the transfer of the submitted ITA from a desinated processing location, i.e. China to NZ before? 

Have requested for extention of submitting ITA to China branch till Dec 11 but PCC from UK expiring end Nov. Would be leaving for NZ in next 1-2 months time (not decided on the date) on both student visa and work visa category. 

Would like to find out if anyone has done that before and how easy to do that. And would the application be slow down due to time taken for the transfer. OR it would be better if we submit the ITA application directly first thing when we reach NZ in end Nov.

All help and comments are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

